# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی معدن؟

## milad1124

سلام دوستان خلاصه میرم سر اصل مطلب
من انتخاب رشته کردم حالا میخوام مهندسی معدن رو هم اضافه کنم
به نظرتون چجور رشته ای؟آیندش چجوریاس؟
--------
روزانه شهر خودم کمی شک دارم بشه ولی ضرفیت رو زیاد کردم به احتمال زیاد میشه . شبانه فک کنم 100%
------
با این اوصاف میخوام بدونم ارزش داره که مثلا ارومیه روزانه رو هم بزنم
منظورم اینه معدن شهر دیگه ارزش داره آیا؟
فــــــــــــــــداتون
بـــــوس بـــــوس

----------


## milad1124

ینی هیشکی نیست ؟؟

----------


## artim

> ینی هیشکی نیست ؟؟


مهندسی معدن در معادن مختلف میتونی کار کنی به عنوان ناظر و....

----------


## HellishBoy

برو تو اینترنت سرچ کن ببین تو اینده اصلا چکاره قراره بشی  !!! ولی بنظرم بدلیل بازار کار خیلی ضعیف و سختی کار طرفدارای این رشته خیلی کمن !!! چون اکثر دانشگاه ها با رتبه های نه چندان خوب پر میشن ..... البته دوستایی که معدن میخونن ناراحت نشن من فقط نظرمو گفتم !!!

----------


## milad1124

> مهندسی معدن در معادن مختلف میتونی کار کنی به عنوان ناظر و....


خسته نباشی اینو میدونم خب
اطلاعات بیشتری میخواستم ولی ممنون

----------


## milad1124

> برو تو اینترنت سرچ کن ببین تو اینده اصلا چکاره قراره بشی  !!! ولی بنظرم بدلیل بازار کار خیلی ضعیف و سختی کار طرفدارای این رشته خیلی کمن !!! چون اکثر دانشگاه ها با رتبه های نه چندان خوب پر میشن ..... البته دوستایی که معدن میخونن ناراحت نشن من فقط نظرمو گفتم !!!


سرچ کردم فقط کلیات رشته و گرایش هاش هست اطلاعات دیگه ای نداره
اره خب بدلیل سختی رتبه های پایین تمایلی به رفتن بهش ندارن

----------


## HellishBoy

> سرچ کردم فقط کلیات رشته و گرایش هاش هست اطلاعات دیگه ای نداره
> اره خب بدلیل سختی رتبه های پایین تمایلی به رفتن بهش ندارن



فک نکنم کامل تر از این گیرت بیاد !! 

مهندسی معدن _ گزینه 2

----------


## milad1124

همچنان به اطلاعات شما نیازمندیم

----------


## HellishBoy

> همچنان به اطلاعات شما نیازمندیم



مگه اون که بهت گفتم کامل نبود !!!!!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad1124

> مگه اون که بهت گفتم کامل نبود !!!!!!


کامل بود مهمترین دغدغه ام اینده کاریشه
که سخت پیدا میشه  ولی پول خوبی داره

----------

